
Gig-Economy Workers Are the Modern Proletariat - anonymfus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-09-25/gig-economy-workers-are-last-of-marx-s-oppressed-proletarians
======
smallgovt
I think most of us can agree that as a society, we have an obligation to take
care of the poor.

The question here is who exactly should shoulder this burden.

Let’s make an assumption: Gig economy workers are better off due to the
existence of the gig economy. That is, if we destroyed the gig economy, the
average gig worker’s income would fall due to the destruction of jobs.

Assuming that, is it really the gig economy company that should shoulder the
burden of funding the poor?

Shouldn’t it be the government? That way, as a society we all chip in fairly.

It might seem most fair to put the burden on the parties closest to the
problem, but I don’t understand why that’s right.

Typically someone shoulders the responsibility for solving a problem when they
caused the problem. But, these companies arent the cause of poverty. They are
arguably helping it.

